# الدهون الثلاثية وعلاجها



## petit chat (26 سبتمبر 2010)

الدهنيات الثلاثية Triglycerides:​

وهي عبارةعن نوع من أنواع الدهون المحمولة في تيار الدم و هي تعتبر شقيقة الكوليسترول . فمعظم الدهون الموجودة في أجسامنا تكون على هيئة دهنيات ثلاثية وتخزن في الأنسجةالدهنية ، وتكون نسبة قليلة منها في تيار الدم. ويجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن إرتفاعتركيز الدهنيات الثلاثية في الدم لوحدها لا يؤدي إلى تصلب الشرايين . ولكنالبروتينات الدهنية LDL الغنية بالدهنيات الثلاثية تحتوي أيضا على الكوليسترول ،والذي يسبب تصلب الشرايين عند بعض الأشخاص المصابين بإرتفاع تركيز الدهنياتالثلاثية. إذاً ، إرتفاع تركيز الدهنيات الثلاثية ربما يكون علامة لوجود مشكلة فيالبروتينات الدهنية Lipoproteins التي تحمل الدهون الثلاثية و تحمل ايضاًالكوليسترول و من الممكن لهذه البروتينات أن تساهم في أمراض القلب التاجية. تعتبرالدهون الثلاثية إحدى مكونات دهون الدم المهمة حيث أنها تأتي من الطعام (الدهنى الحيواني) الذي نتناوله، وكذلك من الزيوت النباتية، كما أنها يمكن أن تصنع فيالجسم كما هو الحال في الكوليسترول، وتلعب الكربوهيدرات (النشويات) والسكرياتدوراًكبيراً في تصنيع الدهون الثلاثية في الجسم إذ تتحول النشويات إلى دهون ،وخصوصاً عند الأشخاص الذين يستهلكون كمياتكبيرة من هذه النشويات ولا يقومون بأيمجهود بدني أو نشاط حركي يحرق هذه النشوياتوفي هذه الحالة فإن النشويات سوف يتمتحويلها إلى دهون وتخزن في الأنسجة الدهنية فيالجسم. ويتم إطلاقها في الدم عندمايحتاج الجسم إلى طاقة خصوصاً بين الوجبات، تجمعهذه الدهون الثلاثية بشكل كبير فيالدم و إرتفاع هذه الدهون بالدم له إرتباط كبير في حدوث أمراض القلبوأمراضالشرايينCoronary artery disease و أيضاً يوجد دراسات تثبت أن إرتفاع الدهونالثلاثية يعتبر عامل محفز لمرض السكري و إرتفاع ضغط الدم .​

طبعاً يوجد هناكأنواع عديدة و أسباب عديدة أخرى لإرتفاع الدهنيات الثلاثية في الدم منها ينتج عنخلل جيني و منها وراثي فيكون تصنيع الدهنيات الثلاثية في الكبد أو في الأمعاء عاليجداً و لا علاقة له بالتغذية و لكني هنا أعرض فقط أسباب إرتفاع الدهنيات الثلاثيةالناتجة عن التغذية الخاطئة و هي من أهم و أشهر أسباب إرتفاع الدهنيات الثلاثية وحتى لو كان هناك أسباب أخرى وراثية فإن التغذية السليمة على الأقل لا تزيد الموضوعسوءً .

العلاج

1) الإبتعاد عن الأغذية الغنية بالدهون و الزيوتتماماً .
2) الإبتعاد عن النشويات قدر الإمكان فهي تتحول إلى دهون أيضاً.
3) إستبدال اللحوم بلأسماك أو صدور الحبش و صدور الدجاج و الأكلات البحرية.
4) الرياضة و خصوصاً رياضة المشي.
5) الألياف و الخضار و خصوصاً الملفوف.
6) قشر التفاح.
7) تخفيف الوزن حتى ولو كان وزنك شبه طبيعي.
8) إبتعد عنالتوتر.
9) إبتعد عن المأكولات الجاهزه و المقالي.
10) إبتعد عن الحلويات.
11) الزعور و الحلبة و فيتامين ب ، الكولين من أهم المواد التي تساعد على خفضالدهنيات الثلاثية .
12) بذر الكتان و الأوميجا 3 يساعد أيضاً.
13) الأدويةالكيماوية الموجودة بالصيدليات.
14) الفحص المخبري و المتابعة الطبية المستمرة.
15) الاكثار من تناول الخضار المحتوية على الألياف مثل الجزر , نخالة القمح , الشوفان , اللفت , الزهرة , الملوخية , السبانخ , الخبيزة , البصل , الثوم , الكوسا , الباذنجان ,البندورة , الخيار , الفقوس , البامية , الفاصولية الخضراء , الليمون , البرتقال , الجريب فروت , الكالمنتينا , و كل أنواع الحمضيات , الإكثار منالفواكهة , الشومر , الجرجير , و بشكل عام كل الخضروات ما عدا البقوليات . ​


ما رأيكم لو انه توجد وصفة لعلاج هذه المشاكل الثلاثة بوصفةواحدة والنتائج ممتازة وهي مجربة وسنتكلم عن أحد الحالات التي استخدمت هذه الطريقة ...

والطريقة عبارة عن أن يقوم الشخص الذي يريد استخدام هذه الطريقة أنيتناول في غذائه التفاح فقط خاصة الأيام الأولى ...

واليكم الحالة جاءأحد الأشخاص وعمرة 50 سنة وكان يعاني من آثار جلطة أصابته قبل سنة وقد أجرينا لهالحجامة عدة مرات استفاد منها كثيرا ولكنة كان يعاني من زيادة وزنه(دهون) ....وزنةبحدود85 كغم وطوله 63 سم أي يوجد زيادة كبيرة في الوزن الزيادة بحدود 20 كغم وكذلكمستوى الدهون الثلاثية مرتفع كثيرا(240) والكوليسترول أيضا كان عالي 260 ،وقد اخبرهالأطباء بأنه يجب أن يخفف من وزنة ونصحوة بأن يلتفت إلى الرياضة وخاصة المشي وبداءالرجل في المشي يوميا لمدة ساعتين ولكن الوزن لم يتغير كثيرا وطلب منا أن نعمل لهبرنامج غدائي سريع ويكون سبب في شفاء حالته بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى فنصحناهباستخدام نظام ريجيم مذكور في أحد البحوث ...

وهو عبارة عن تناول التفاح فقطوقد بدأ الرجل بتناول التفاح فطورا وغداء وعشاء ممكن تناول أي كمية من التفاح ممكن 3-4 تفاحات في الوجبة وهنا ننوه إلى انه يمكن شرب الشاي أو القهوة ولكن بدون سكرنهائيا وخلال 5 أيام فقد الرجل بحدود 2كغم من وزنة وبعد ذلك بدأ يفقد كل يوم 1كغموفي غضون اقل من شهر فقد الرجل 20 كغم من وزنة بدون أي مضاعفات وكان فقد الوزن فيمعظمة من الدهون في البطن والأرداف وبعد ذلك ذهب ليفحص مستوى الدهون الثلاثية فيالدم ومستوى الكوليسترول وهنا كانت المفاجئة حيث انخفض مستوى الدهون الثلاثية من 240 الى130 ومستوى الكوليسترول انخفض بشكل جيد....

لقد جربت بنفسي هذهالوصفة لمدة أسبوع تقريبا وفقدت خلالها تقريبا 4 كغم قد يظن البعض إن هذا الريجيمصعب ولكن أقول لكم انه سهل وغير مكلف والفقد في معظمة من الدهون الزائدة وقد كانأول يومين فيها بعض التعب بسبب أني تعودت على شرب الشاي وكنت اشرب الشاي بدون سكروهذا سبب لي بعض الصداع والدوخة البسيطة التي ما لبث أن اختفت وكنت أتتناول بعداليوم الخامس ما يعادل 100 غرام يوميا من أي نوع من اللحوم بدون دهن طبعا وكذلكالسلطة ،وفي الختام أتمنى من الاخوة والأخوات الاستفادة من هذا الموضوع وان يذكرواتجاربهم ان استفادوا وشكرا... 

google
ارجو ان تستفيدوا


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل جداااا 

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للموضوع والمعلومات الرائعه

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## petit chat (27 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


الشكر ليك على المرور 
نورت الموضوع 
الف شكر 
الرب يفرح قلبك





​


----------



## petit chat (27 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للموضوع والمعلومات الرائعه​
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 
الشكر ليك على المرور 
نورت الموضوع 
الف شكر 
الرب يفرح قلبك




​


----------

